# 2018 East Coast Largescale Train Show (ECLSTS)



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Only a week away!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We will be there! Let us know what you would like to see.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Pow! ???


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Crest Electronics is an exhibitor? Hmm... they no longer exist..

I don't see Precision R/C ... maybe they did not use their name because no one recognizes it?

When you guys attend, please let us know who was there.

http://www.eclsts.com/list-of-exhibitors.html

Greg - 82


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> Pow! ???


Yeah. You know, the sound a clack valve makes! (heh heh) Just wanted the video to have a little punch! ;-)


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Crest Electronics is an exhibitor? Hmm... they no longer exist..
> 
> I don't see Precision R/C ... maybe they did not use their name because no one recognizes it?
> 
> ...


It has been Navin in the past.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott;

Enjoyed the video. Thanks! Can't make it this year. I'm in choir at church, and we have a LOT going on for Holy Week. As I mentioned in another post, it's really rough when your faith interferes with your religion (trains).

You guys steam something for me, OK?

Cheers,
David Meashey


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

*Jumped the Gun*

Since I live near Star Hobby and am a fan of Western MD RR I was pleased to see that one of the show cars is a WM PIKO coal hopper. So I went to Star and got some

Nice car, good paint and lettering I look forward to running it on my pike\

Jerry


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Some of the Live Steam Action at the ECLSTS.






Scott


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

To go with the fine posting by Scot....some more video


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Great videos of very nice consists narrow or standard gauge, well done!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott & Charles;

Thank you for the videos. It looked as though there were fewer people milling through the hall than last year. Do you think the Easter Weekend timing may have hurt attendance?

I couldn't come because my wife and I are both in choir at church. We had a Tenebrae service with a cantata Thursday evening, plus singing for two services Sunday morning. I hated to miss, but that's what happens when the last week of March is also Holy Week.

Best Wishes,
David Meashey


----------

